# Weimaraner vs German Shorthair



## joe99danger (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok so I'm thinking about getting another dog. I currently do the scooter thing with a border collie and a staffordhire. I want to add a third to my amateur bad news bears team.

I've looked at both the Weimaraner and the GSP. Lots of people are using these dogs for both scootering and sleds. All I know about either of them is they like to run and from what I've seen they run fast and have incredible stamina. 

My question is to people who have exp with these dogs. 
What is the difference between the two? I know the GSP is smaller but that's about it. 
Temperament, train ability etc? 
My border collie is very easy to train and learns quick are these guys slower and more stubborn? Maybe more like my stafforshire? For what I'm doing would one be better then the other? Oh and whatever I would get will be a rescue. I've found rescues locally for both breeds.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I think you mean Border Collie ;-)

As for the difference between the GSP and the Weim, IME the Weim is a much more serious dog, a bit reactive, and, if not handled properly, a big grey bully. GSPs are a bit more jovial and handler sensitive. The GSP is more inclined to say "Ok coach!" where as the Weim is more inclined to say "Eff you, fool!"

They are both highly trainable, but biddability is varied. Both require a fairness in approach. As a general whole, the Germans seem to create breeds that are very loyal to one master and their family, which in some ways makes them very easy to work with. I personally feel that the Weimeraner is a bit more independent than the GSP, and thus I'd put it as the more "Stubborn" dog.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My experience with the two breeds may be an outlier, but about half the Weims I've met have had squirrely temperaments. I'd pretty much take any of the GSPs I've encountered. To be fair about it, the majority of GSPs I've met have been trained hunting dogs while the Weims have been family pets. It could just be the difference between sporting dogs with careful breeding, training, and a satisfactory employment situation vs. a sporting "type" dog who is untrained, under-stimulated, under-exercised, and jumping out of his skin for want of something interesting to do. TIFWIW.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I think you mean Border Collie ;-)
> 
> As for the difference between the GSP and the Weim, IME the Weim is a much more serious dog, a bit reactive, and, if not handled properly, a big grey bully. GSPs are a bit more jovial and handler sensitive. The GSP is more inclined to say "Ok coach!" where as the Weim is more inclined to say "Eff you, fool!"


In my limited experience with these breeds, I would agree very much with this assessment. 

I doubt if I'll ever want a full-blooded GSP, but I do thoroughly enjoy Kit's jovial "Ok, coach!" attitude.


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know much about Wiem's, but I have a pointer and I'm pretty sure she's a GSP. She's stronger than I can believe, and there's no way to tire her, and she runs like I imagine a greyhound would, maybe not as fast. BUT she has a drive to find things and chase things. I would worry about her getting hurt if something ran by and she tried to chase that and not go where the rest were going. You'd have to make sure you had that under control before you even thought about having her cart. Mine's a year and a half, no training, so she wasn't trained to chase or follow, it just is.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I started with Weimies and then spent 14 yrs campaigning GSPs in field trials and like them both but I think the GSP might have more stamina and not near as stubborn. I have also always said it's not the breed in the dog, it's the dog in the breed so the fun is in the picking. All that being said I would think odds are better with a GSP.


----------



## joe99danger (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. 
I was leaning towards a GSP.


----------

